# Nook Update coming next month!



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

http://bookclubs.barnesandnoble.com/t5/Unbound-NOOK-and-NOOK-Apps-Blog/bg-p/Unbound


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

This is GOOD news!  I've never softrooted my Nook, hoping that they would give us some organization method soon.  Looks like it's coming now, I'm so glad.


----------

